# عباس بن فرناس



## dash 8 (7 يونيو 2006)

قامت بداية الحضارة الأولى محاكاة للطبيعة، من حيوان ونبات وغيرهما؛ لذلك حاول الإنسان القديم تقليد الحيوان في جملة من أنماط حياته، والطيران من هذه الأنماط التي حاكى بها الإنسان الطير. 

ثم تاقت نفسه إلى ارتياد عالم الجو، وهي مجهولة عنده، فنهضت محاولات بدائية لتحقيق فكرة الطيران، كما وضح من كشف حضاري جديد، قام به العالم الطبيب هافير كابريردارك، الذي درس حضارة الإنسان القديم في بيرو، ورأى أن إنسان النياندرتال، قد أفلح في تدجين الحيوان الطائر المعروف بـ "الرتيلاء" حيث استخدمه في الطيران، وافترض أن تكون هناك في أراضي بيرو شوارع منظمة تشبه المطارات اليوم.. وهذه فرضية علمية لو صحَّت لغيرت معالم تاريخ الحضارة البشرية؛ إذ إن تاريخ نشوء هذه الحضارة يعود إلى 150 - 200 ألف سنة من عمر الزمن. 

ثم عرفت حضارات أخرى عالم الطيران، وذلك في دنيا الخيال والأسطورة كما هو الشأن في الأسطورة اليونانية، التي تقول إن رجلاً يدعى: "ددالوس" وولده "أكاروس" حاولا الطيران، واستعمل كل منهما جناحين من أجنحة الطيور، وثبتاها في جسميهما بالشمع، وطار "ددالوس" بأمان إلى أن صهر الشمع، فسقط في البحر ومات غرقاً. 

وبقى غزو الفضاء عند الإنسان ضربًا من الخرافة، وعاش في عالم الأحلام والأساطير، حتى عرفت الحضارة الإسلامية عالم الفضاء وفق أسس علمية مدروسة، منزهة عن ترهات الخرافة والأوهام. 

فكانت مباحث أولاد موسى، وثابت بن منصور والخوارزمي والبتاني، ويحيى بن منصور بداية لتطور علم الفضاء عند المسلمين، ثم شد من أزر هذه الطائفة من علماء المسلمين، جهد علماء الفلك المسلمين، بدراساتهم العميقة في "علم الفلك" ، وفي أفياء الحضارة الإسلامية، نهض علماء أفذاذ إلى إجراء التجارب في عالم الطيران. وهذه البدايات كانت المحاولات الرائدة في ارتياد عالم الفضاء. 

ومن هؤلاء الرواد الأوائل الذين تدين لجهودهم العلمية حضارة اليوم بالفضل، عالم مسلم فذ، عالج فنونًا من شتى أبواب المعرفة، واشتغل في صناعات مختلفة، حتى عرف بـ "حكيم الأندلس" والحكمة تطلق عند المسلمين على الاشتغال بصنعة الكيمياء والطب. فمن هو حكيم الأندلس؟ 

هو أبو القاسم، عباس بن فرناس بن فرداس، من أهل قرطبة، وابن فرناس، رجل متعدد المواهب العلمية، فهو: فيلسوف، وكيميائي، وفيزيائي، وفلكي، ذاع نجمه في الأندلس، وفي قرطبة ، وعايش ثلاثة من خلفاء بني أمية، وهم: الحكم بن هشام، وولده عبد الرحمن بن الحكم، وحفيده محمد بن عبد الرحمن. وقد ضنت مظان الفكر الإسلامي على إيضاح معالم حياة هذا العبقري الفذ، فتخارست عن تبيان نشأته ومعرفة حياته. 

الرائد الأول للطيران 
من الواضح أن ابن فرناس لم يقم بتجربته الرائعة بوحي من الخيال، إنما قام بها على أساس من البحث والدرس في ميادين العلم، وبخاصة في الفلك والفيزياء. 

وكان كثيراً ما يقوم بشرح نظريته في الطيران لرواد منتديات الخلافة في قرطبة.. نتيجة لدراساته في الرياضيات والفلك.. لذلك قام بتجربته الخطرة، أمام جمٍّع غفير من أهالي قرطبة، وفيها ما فيها من إيماءات علمية نادرة، فضلاً عن كونها مغامرة بارعة "فاحتال في تطيير جثمانه، وكسا نفسه الريش على الحرير، فتهيأ له أن استطار في الجو ، فحلق فيه حتى وقع على مسافة بعيدة". 

وهذا النص يكفي لتفسير أبعاد هذه التجربة العلمية الفذة، حيث إن ابن فرناس بناها عل دراسة فائقة في الفيزياء والفلك. وفي العصر الحديث، نتذكر أمر الطائرات الشراعية، واتخاذ مظلات الهبوط من الحرير. 

ومحاولة ابن فرناس هذه بداية الطريق لولوج عالم الفضاء، وربما كان أثر الحسد الذي ناله من بعض معاصريه قد منعه من إعادة تجربته على أساس جديد من العلم، حيث إنه لم يحسن الاحتيال في هبوطه، فتأذى في مؤخره، وقد تناقل المؤرخون مقولة إنه: لم يدر أن الطائر إنما يقع على زمكه (ذيله) ولم يعمل له ذنبًا.. وذكروا قول مؤمن بن سعيد أحد شعراء عصره.. وهو الذي يسخر فيه منه: 

بطم على العنقاء في طيرانها إذا ما كسا جثمانه ريش قشعم 
وهذه المقولة من نسيج خيال المؤرخين؛ لأن الرجل الذي يتخذ من الحرير والريش جناحين له كان يعلم السر في خفة هذين النوعين.. ولا يمكن أن يخفى عليه صنع الذيل.. كما أنه كان يشرح للخليفة كيفية طيران الطير ، ولبراعة ابن فرناس في علم الفلك، تمكن من صنع هيئة السماء في بيته، وخيَّل للناظر فيها النجوم والرعود والبروق والغيوم. 

وتبع ابن فرناس، عالمان عربيان آخران، الأول أبو العباس الجوهري، العالم اللغوي صاحب معجم (تاج اللغة وصحاح العربية/ الصحاح) المُتَوَفَّى سنة 393هـ فقد قام الجوهري بتجربته الفريدة هذه في نيسابور؛ حيث صنع جناحين من خشب وربطهما بحبل، وصعد سطح مسجد بلده، وحاول الطيران، أمام حشد من أبناء مصره، إلا أن النجاح لم يحالفه فسقط شهيد العلم. 

والعالم الثاني، لا تذكر مظان التاريخ اسمه، عاش هذا العالم في مدينة القسطنطينية، فدرس التجارب التي قام بها من سبقه من الرواد فتوصل إلى أن أجنحة الريش لا تصلح لطيران الإنسان، ورأى أن يصنع أجنحة من القماش فقام بتجربة أمام الناس، وكان من بينهم الإمبراطور البيزنطي كوفينوس ونخبة من حاشيته فحاول الطيران من رأس برج عال، إلا أن أمله تحطم بعد أن أسلم نفسه للريح، حيث إن جناحي الخشب لم يقويا على حمله، وكان ذلك في حدود سنة 1100م. 

فهؤلاء الثلاثة، هم رواد الفضاء، ولهم يعود الفضل الكبير في تقدم علوم الفضاء، التي أخذت تتطور طيلة ثمانية قرون، حتى تمكن الأخوان أورفيل ويلبار من الطيران بواسطة الطيران الآلي.
transfered


----------



## dash 8 (7 يونيو 2006)

for more info visit this link

www.7loo.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-8561.html -
http://www.7loo.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-8561.html


----------



## Tripoli (7 يونيو 2006)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمه و الوصلة


----------



## جاسر (7 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير, ولا شك أن حكيم الأندلس عباس بن فرناس هو أول من حاول الطيران
وكل ما ذكر من محاولات قبله مجرد أساطير

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## مهندس طيار (8 يونيو 2006)

هذا هو الكلام يا داش 8 
بارك الله فيك واعطاك من العلم المزيد والمزيد لكي تفيد بيه اخوانك وتفيد بيه عالمك العربي


----------



## ابوحاتم500 (9 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على المجهود ونحن ننتظر المزيد.......(والى الامام)


----------



## mustafatel (5 يونيو 2012)

شكرا للمعلومات​


----------

